# Manchester Veggie Restaurants



## lenny101 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have tried 'On the seventh Day' and the cafe at the Bhuddist centre.

Am i missing any good un's?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 8, 2007)

_Fuel_ in Withington - not eaten there myself (usually just go there in the evenings for a drink) but friends recommend the food.

Think _Kim By The Sea_ is a vegetarian place - again only been there in the evening but the place always seems fairly busy in the day when I've been by. It's on Old Birley Street in Hulme, just opposite the garden centre.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't like the Buddhist centre one bit. They wanted £3.50 for a bean salad and brown rice!! And I was still hungry when I left.

Nice people. Very calm. Shocking prices for vegan food though. Shame on them Buddists. 

Green's in Didsbury has a good rep.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 8, 2007)

Just remembered that The Basement on Lever Street has a cafe. Most I've had there was a hot chocolate as for me a meal doesn't constitute a meal unless half the plate is full of either meat or fish. The food's supposed to be good though.


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 8, 2007)

Greens in Didsbury is the bestest restaurant there is. end of discussion - if you have never been you really are missing out - wherever you live.

It is absolutley outstanding - its BYO as well which is good


----------



## chio (Jul 8, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Just remembered that The Basement on Lever Street has a cafe. Most I've had there was a hot chocolate as for me a meal doesn't constitute a meal unless half the plate is full of either meat or fish. The food's supposed to be good though.



Isn't the Basement still shut after that fire?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 8, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Isn't the Basement still shut after that fire?



Oops, yeah you're right. Think it should be re-opening soonish.


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I didn't like the Buddhist centre one bit. They wanted £3.50 for a bean salad and brown rice!! And I was still hungry when I left.



Went to the Buddhist centre as it looked cheap. Ended up spending £13 for two of us and still walked out hungry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> Greens in Didsbury is the bestest restaurant there is. end of discussion - if you have never been you really are missing out - wherever you live.
> 
> It is absolutley outstanding - its BYO as well which is good



that was the one i was going to recommend.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 9, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I didn't like the Buddhist centre one bit. They wanted £3.50 for a bean salad and brown rice!! And I was still hungry when I left.
> 
> Nice people. Very calm. Shocking prices for vegan food though. Shame on them Buddists.
> 
> Green's in Didsbury has a good rep.



I'm with Wookey on the Buddhist place. Nice enough food, nice people, but expensive for what it is.

Greens has an excellent reputation, but I have heard it's not what it was.

If you're in town and want a good hearty lunch Hunter's BBQ is excellent - they have a decent selection of veggie curries (as well as meat), "rice and three" is very good value.


----------



## chio (Jul 9, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Oops, yeah you're right. Think it should be re-opening soonish.



Thank god for that, I was getting irritated having to go in that bloody place round the back of St Ann's Square when I wanted to chill and get work done in town


----------



## moose (Jul 9, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Have tried 'On the seventh Day'


Would that be next to On The Eighth Day? 

There's The Greenhouse in Rusholme (shite website, nice food), the Bean Counter cafe in Chorlton, and many of the curry houses on Wilmslow Rd do lots of veggie dishes - my favourite is the Punjab for their fabulous mushroom dosas.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 10, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> ...many of the curry houses on Wilmslow Rd do lots of veggie dishes - my favourite is the Punjab for their fabulous mushroom dosas.



The Punjab is lovely. I'd say it's my favourite of the Rusholme restaurants, it has an excellent selection of veggie stuff.


----------



## chio (Jul 10, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Would that be next to On The Eighth Day?
> 
> There's The Greenhouse in Rusholme (shite website, nice food), the Bean Counter cafe in Chorlton, and many of the curry houses on Wilmslow Rd do lots of veggie dishes - my favourite is the Punjab for their fabulous mushroom dosas.



I know the Greenhouse, but we were always scared to go and actually _eat_ there because of what looked suspiciously like rubbish bags in the front porch  Say it isn't so!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 13, 2007)

Greens in Didsbury is absolutely fantastic. you'll need to book a fair bit in advance though, it gets VERY busy.

earth under the buddhist centre is delicious but a bit pricey for what is esssentially a cafeteria. try oklahoma across the road though, their veggie lasagne is good.

Solomon's in Withington to a mean veggie chillie as well.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 13, 2007)

'tis all been covered methinks!

personally would recommend Greens (you can usually book a table for the early bird evening menu on the day) and Fuel for stodge fill-ups


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 14, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> 'tis all been covered methinks!
> 
> personally would recommend Greens (you can usually book a table for the early bird evening menu on the day) and Fuel for stodge fill-ups



when i tried to book a table for me and my (now ex) gf we had to book over a week ahead for a table on a friday evening.


----------



## Tom A (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to like OKholmla (in the Northern Quarter, on High St I think), has an interesting decor and the chairs are made of recycled stuff, interesting books and kitsch there as well. Eighth Day are good but pricey (only been once and that was for the cosmetics), went for a meal in the Bhuddist centre once about three years ago, I remembering enjoying it, but I don't know how much I paid for it though.

Also Unicorn in Chorlton is nice for vegan snack foods, although it's more of a supermarkety place than a resturant, although I think that Chorlton does have a few proper veggie resturants opening though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 23, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> ...Think _Kim By The Sea_ is a vegetarian place - again only been there in the evening but the place always seems fairly busy in the day when I've been by. It's on Old Birley Street in Hulme, just opposite the garden centre.


Kim By The Sea isn't veggie - they do a nice Sunday roast.

I thought On the Eighth Day was okay, but expensive for what it is.

The Basement cafe was/is vegan.  The building's still closed according to their website, but when when they re-open I'd recommend checking it out.  Nice food, great staff (all volunteers), and it's cheap and cheerful too.

Jambooboo, why don't you check out People's Kitchen at Afewe?  You're still pretty close to there aren't you?  It'll be starting up again in September.  Tuesday nights, 6.30pm onwards.  Vegan food, but it's not beansprouts and tofu, it's nice stuff.  GBP 1.50 and 50p for pudding if there is some (there isn't always).  Sorry I have to write GBP because the keyboard over here doesn't have a pound sign.

lenny, if you live in Hulme, that suggestion goes for you too...  Afewe's also known as The Grants pub.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 24, 2007)

has the pop cafe been mentioned yet?

koffee pot do a mean vegging breakfast as well.


----------



## MrFalafel (Aug 24, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> has the pop cafe been mentioned yet?
> 
> koffee pot do a mean vegging breakfast as well.



Pop Cafe closed years ago.

The best place to get vegetarian food in Manchester is Little Yang Sing in Chinatown. Huge selection of dishes, mock meats like peking 'duck' and faux prawn, chicken dishes and more. Good value for money and excellent fare. Check out their menu http://www.littleyangsing.co.uk/lys/menu-veg.html


----------



## moose (Aug 24, 2007)

They have a nasty habit of giving you meat dishes by mistake, too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 25, 2007)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Pop Cafe closed years ago.



Did it? I was in there not so long ago.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom A said:
			
		

> I used to like OKholmla (in the Northern Quarter, on High St I think), has an interesting decor and the chairs are made of recycled stuff, interesting books and kitsch there as well. Eighth Day are good but pricey (only been once and that was for the cosmetics), went for a meal in the Bhuddist centre once about three years ago, I remembering enjoying it, but I don't know how much I paid for it though.
> 
> Also Unicorn in Chorlton is nice for vegan snack foods, although it's more of a supermarkety place than a resturant, although I think that Chorlton does have a few proper veggie resturants opening though.



And a definite second for Oklahoma! A brilliant place!


----------



## chio (Aug 25, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Did it? I was in there not so long ago.



http://www.cafepop.co.uk/



> Please note that Cafe Pop is now no longer trading.  Although there is a new cafe in the Pop Building, this has nothing to do with the Cafe Pop previously occupying the premises, and subject of many positive reviews in the press and online.  Please do not visit the present cafe with the same expectations.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 26, 2007)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Pop Cafe closed years ago.




no, they just moved it downstairs to where the little record store used to be. i was in there 2 days ago.


the little yang sing is nice, i agree. well it was about 3 years ago which is the last time i was there.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 27, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> Greens in Didsbury is the bestest restaurant there is. end of discussion - if you have never been you really are missing out - wherever you live.
> 
> It is absolutley outstanding - its BYO as well which is good




Agreed.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2007)

Mistys in Longsight on the stockport road  

stuff the food, their mugs of tea are magic


----------



## Chorlton (Sep 1, 2007)

BTW greens is no longer BYO

and pop cafe may only have moved downstairs but in the process it turned into a shadow of its former self


----------



## Tom A (Sep 2, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> Mistys in Longsight on the stockport road
> 
> stuff the food, their mugs of tea are magic


Oh yeah forgot about there, that is a good place.


----------

